# 1720 hydro engine issue



## countypark (May 13, 2010)

I just picked this mower up and it has a problem with the 17HP Kohler engine.

It starts but it will not run up in power and it smokes horribly with alot of oil coming out of the exhaust. It seemed like it wanted to rev up at first but almost immediatley died down to a sputtering smoke bomb with oil spraying out the exhaust.

I checked the compression and both cylinders were around 90 psi.

I didn't perform a leak down test but I assumed that if it would build to 90 it probably was in ok shape.

I pulled the heads and everything seemed ok in the cylinders and with the valves. Nothing looked really bad, a little carbon but nothing major.

The oil has a slight gas odor but it was not overfilled.

Any Ideas?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds like you have a stuck float , and it ran over into the crank case , it makes a mess and they run like crap it sucks it back threw the carb from the crankcase breather


----------

